# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  İki Dil

## ceydaaa

Düşünmek, içten konuşmak; konuşmak, dıştan düşünmektir. Bu yazıyı yazışını, bu sözün anlatmak istediği fikre bir örnek olabilir:
Önümde boş bir kağıt. Yanımda kimse yok, büsbütün kendi kendimeyim.. Düşünüp yazıyorum. Yazmadan önce, düşünürken yaptığım iş, kendi kendime konuşmanın bir türlüsüdür. içten konuştuğum bu sözleri yazmaya başlayınca, düşündüklerimi kağıt üstüne çiziyorum demektir.

Düşünme, konuşma, yazma... Bir dilde bu üç iş at başı beraber gitmez de, konuşma dili başka, yazma dili başka olursa o dilde doğru bir düşünüş var olamaz, işte Osmanlıca... Nice yüz yıllar, bir yanda ulus, öbür yanda okuryazarlar, başka başka dil kullanırlardı. Okuryazarlar da konuşurken başka, yazarken başka bir dilde idiler. Bunun içindir ki bu çağlarda aramızdan başka ülkelerde de tanınmış değerde büyük düşünenlerimiz çıkamadı.

Gazi dil değişiminin kalın çizgisi; düşünmede, konuşmada, yazmada öz Türkçeye varmaktır. Hepimizin ilkönce yapacağımız iş, kafamızın içini Türkçeleştirmek olmalıdır... Öz Türkçe düşünmeye kendimizi alıştırmaksızın, ne güzel Türkçe söyleyebiliriz, ne de güzel Türkçe yazabiliriz.

Bu bakımdan ATATÜRK dil değişiminin en korkunç düşmanı, konuşma dilinin başka, yazma dilinin başka olmasıdır. Bu başkalıktan, bu ikilikten çok çekinmeliyiz. İki dil, konuşma ve yazma, başka başka olursa Osmanlıcanın uğradığı sona gidiyoruz demektir. Bu engeli ortadan kaldırmak, kendimizi bu kötü ikilikten kurtarmak için birinci olarak düşünmede, ikinci olarak konuşmada, en sonra da yazmada güzel Türkçeye alışmak, güzel Türkçeyi aramak gerektir.

Bir günde bin söz yazıyorsak, hiç değilse on bin söz söyleriz. Öz Türkçe konuşmadan yalnız yazıda bunu yapmaya kalkmamız çok yanlış, çok eksik bir iş olur. Öz Türkçe yazmak için yaptığımız emeğin yüz kere daha çoğunu öz Türkçe konuşmak için yapmalıyız.

Öz Türkçeye gelince bu dil açık olmalı; düşünceleri kolay anlatmalı. Bir söz, Osmanlıcada olduğu gibi, hem öyle, hem şöyle anlaşılmamalı; bir türlü anlaşılmalı. Her söz bir düşünüşün kalıbı olmalı. Türkçemizde bu iyilikler vardır. Yeter ki biz okuryazarlar, onları ortaya çıkarabilelim.

Son günlerde gazetelerde gördüğümüz öz Türkçe yazılar içerisinde, bu işe alışkın, usta ellerden çıkanları ne kolay, ne seve seve okuyor, anlıyoruz.

Kendi sınamalarıma, daha çok bizden başka yerlerde bu işte yapılan sınamalara bakıyorum da açık olarak anlayıp inanıyorum ki konuşma ile yazma arasındaki ayrılık, düşünmek için en kötü bir engeldir. Öz Türkçeye, güzel Türkçeye varmak için öz Türkçe düşünerek, öz Türkçe konuşarak öz Türkçe yazalım.
26 Teşrinievvel-1934
*H.Âli Yücel - Pazartesi konuşmaları - 1998
kaynak

----------

